
Show HN: A self-driving leaderboard - cr4zy
https://deepdrive.voyage.auto/leaderboard/
======
cr4zy
The backend for this project actually has a wider scope -
[https://github.com/botleague/botleague](https://github.com/botleague/botleague),
with our self-driving sim being the first use-case for it. Everything is open
source and open data - sans some temporary keys used to communicate evaluation
data between problem providers and our score keeper server
([https://github.com/botleague/botleague-
liaison](https://github.com/botleague/botleague-liaison)). The hope is that
others will post problems as well - of which combinations can be solved by
more and more general and sophisticated bots. Curious as to what you all think
of this self-driving leaderboard and the broader AI league idea. Very early
stage here, but excited to get it out for y'all to try.

